# 3d background research



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Getting closer to buying my new tank. 210 gallon - 72x24x29. Built in overflows.

I've been thinking if I want to get a 3d background. My first concern is having the built in overflows and not having a complete flat back glass. I'd have to work around the overflows. I don't see any online that you can buy like that, but I have seen small sections that I thought to just cover the actual glass portion, leaving the overflows alone.

In your opinion, how would that look? Also, does anyone happen to have that size tank and know the measurements of the back glass portion only? How many inches from the side to the first overflow, the overflow length, middle glass length and other side?

Maybe I should just paint it black, HA. What do you think?


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

There are flexible thin backgrounds that could incorporate your needs that can be custom cut to the size you need to cover the overflows. Also, some of these 3d backgrounds could be cut to accommodate, and lastly! if you contact the background suppliers they may have the work around you need, I have seen 3d backgrounds done with overflows, and I'm sure someone like universalrocks has been asked the same question many times before.

Hmm thinking a little outside the box.. if you are using a standpipe, couldn't you remove the overflow box altogether and fit the background just in front of the pipe?


----------



## NotThePainter (Oct 28, 2013)

I have a universal rocks 3D background going into my single overflow 75 gallon. I noticed that the Texas Rock product had a nice bump which could cover my overflow. I worked with Ben at Universal Rocks at lot and he was more than accommodating. I gave him my exact measurements and he had the people in the shop cut exactly where I needed it to be. They even messed up the first one by a few inches and he owned up to it and had them pour another for me.

All in all it is top notch service with them, a real class operation.

Now, dual overflows won't work with the Texas wall, but start talking with Ben, I'm sure he can help you out.

Note, no photos yet, I just painted it and it isn't in the tank yet, hopefully this weekend though... (It comes painted but I wanted it a bit darker.)


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Called Ben, and talked about the options. Could do a completely custom background to take into account the overflows, but that's big $$. So he mentioned the Rocky flat sheet backgrounds. Could technically wrap them around, but I'm still concerned with it getting in the way of the water flow/filtering. So I think my best option would be to get the flat sheet, and cut it to fit only the glass portion, leaving the overflows alone.

I think this would still look good, huh? Have you ever seen any like this?


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

The overflows just have teeth at the top correct? Why not just trim the bg around the area of the teeth? I think going to the trouble and expense of putting in the background then the black boxes on the ends .. kinda defeats the purpose. trimming around the teeth due to being so close to waterline won't be very noticeable.


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

No, it has two that are split center, sorta. Attached is a picture, although not my photo. It has the teeth at top, but also has an intake near the bottom and at center. So thats 3 intakes on each tower.


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Ok, so I did a quick photoshop of it, and this is how it would look. I dont think its bad and is a lot better than just glass. What do you think?


----------



## NotThePainter (Oct 28, 2013)

I personally don't like how it looks but it is your tank. I'm still putting my single overflow system together and it is a lot of work integrating the Texas Wall into it. I'm not sure I'd do it again. (What I'd do is go to a flat background with drilled rear of the tank but it is too late for me to do that now.)

Since you have 2 overflows that isn't even an option.

Now, your tank looks brand new, can you exchange it?


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

I've not bought the tank yet. Like I said, that's not my photo, just one a found that is the same that I'm getting.

So I guess my next question is, if you don't like it just on the glass, what if I bought it longer and wrapped it around the overflows as well, cut holes for the filter.


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Here is what the background will look like. Got this off the vendors website.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

If its flexible and will follow the curves with mebbe cuts for the corners it will be worth the work. Nothing wrong with cutting some holes for the overflows. You can place rocks strategically in front of the cuts to hide them. It mebbe a bit of work, but when its all done you will be glad you did.

If you aren't going to do the whole back of the tank with the background then you may as well just paint it black, that will help conceal the overflows.


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Yeah its supposed to be very flexible. They dont have one long enough though to consider the overflows size. Maybe I could splice two together or something at one of the seams


----------



## NotThePainter (Oct 28, 2013)

Sparrow19 said:


> I've not bought the tank yet. Like I said, that's not my photo, just one a found that is the same that I'm getting.
> 
> So I guess my next question is, if you don't like it just on the glass, what if I bought it longer and wrapped it around the overflows as well, cut holes for the filter.


That's what I first thought, but I think that only works, at least for me visually, if the overflows are in the corners, not inset from the sides.

If I had to do it over again I'd get a flat backed tank, put the background flush to the back, and drill holes for the overflows and returns. The glass-holes overflow boxes look great but they are meant for being inside the tank. If you put it outside you'll still need to get a weir in there somehow (or your water level will be inches below the bottom of the tank.) You lose surface skimming this way but that may or may not be important to you.

And besides, it is just me, not you, that doesn't like it visually. That's a personal choice.


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

yeah the more I look at it the more I think I'm just going to wrap it around the overflows. That way the background is all the same. Then use my rocks to stack up kinda in front of the overflows so they don't stand out so much. HA, so much to consider, haha..


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

outside the box... could you get a more rigid background. Remove those over flow boxes and use the bg as your overflow box by spacing it just in front of your standpipes?

In my BG research I saw some cool setups where the BG is 2-3" from the back glass and stuffed with foam and a pump or 2 and that was the filter.


----------



## NotThePainter (Oct 28, 2013)

skurj said:


> outside the box... could you get a more rigid background. Remove those over flow boxes and use the bg as your overflow box by spacing it just in front of your standpipes?


That should work if the overflow boxes can be removed. I wish I had thought of that on my setup. If the background is too flexible you can always back it with some acrylic.


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

makes sense, but not sure I want to start tearing the tank apart, ha. and not sure it would have the same effect. If I was going that way, I'd just get one not built in and do a hang on the back, but where I'm putting it I dont have space for that.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I probably would not do a background on a tank with overflows like that. The backgrounds are expensive and I don't think you get the full effect with the overflows exposed.

Or they make individual rock modules made to be siliconed to the glass as a background...they might be 3D enough and random enough to draw attention away from the overflow towers.

You also might be able to get a 3D background that has a maximum depth close to that of the towers and carve it so it wraps around them partially. That would be best but hard to predict that the deepest part of the background will line up with the deepest part of the tower in enough spots.


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

well, I'm just going to paint it black.. I can't spend more money on a background. had some stuff come up so now just hope I can get the tank at all. thanks to all who took the time to commit and help.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Black paint is good! Hope the "stuff" improves!


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

yeah with my 180g I was close to buying a 3d BG and designsbynature had 20% off... but it still would have set me back $400+.. I'm not sorry I went with black paint


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

What kind of black paint did you use? Does the black absorb much of your light, or not really? I was thinking maybe blue, but might be hard to get a perfect shade of blue to look right.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I used Para brand, Ultra black melaminie finish enamel. As far as the light goes it depends where the light is positioned. I have decided I like the light closer to the front of the tank which makes the back of the tank darker. I don't like blue myself.


----------

